# clumpy suspension



## Ruilee (Oct 9, 2018)

newbie here,bros,idk whether this thread should post here?but i have some problems now.

i do liquid oral of winny and tbol by myself,been doing the following recipe long time but recently clumpy suspension always:
12ml everclear
1g active ingredient
40ml VG

just wonder your guys ratio of liquid oral,thx y'all for sharing.


----------

